# MS Security essentials warning



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I sometimes get a red screen from Security Essentials when trying to load a page on here. This morning it was while I was trying to reply to a topic, and it said:

" Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

intermountains-elokuvanharrastajan.wholebirdinitiative.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk"

I can only assume it's to do with the advertising because when I hit 'back' and then re-opened the reply page, it didn't happen. I have had similar in the past, but I can't say that it's been the same content. Most of the time it happens when opening a topic, but that might be a red herring as I don't post a lot of replies. Again, though, hitting 'back' and then opening the same topic works OK, so the only thing I can think is adverts that might change from one page-open to the next.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You are right and it's been reported. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know about the issue. Our Tech clear the ad network a few times daily to get rid of any troublesome ads that might be there. If you do get the warning very frequently while browsing the site right click the ad on the page and grab the URL for it. We can then report it to the Techs and get it blocked permanently from the site.

Thank you

~ DM, Community Support


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm getting MS security essentials red screen blocking the 'Haldex Service' thread in the Mk2 section, then when I run a scan it's showing the following Trojan...Trojan:HTML/Schep.A (which is then dealt with by security essentials). It's only happening on this thread, I haven't had it happen on other tt forum pages or other sites, so assume it's a problem at your end rather than my machine? Any advise would be useful.

Regards
Ross


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello,

I don't suppose you can attach a screenshot of the warning?

Thank you!

~Kay


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't suppose you can attach a screenshot of the warning?
> 
> ...


Hopefully this will work...file is the warning message I get, if I then run a scan it shows I'm infected by the trojan mentioned in my first post but security essentials can remove it. A bit more information, I'm using IE11 but if I use google chrome I don't get a warning/infection! HTH
Regards
Ross


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I just had this message from MS Security Essentials while I was trying to edit a post I'd just made. Hitting 'back' and re-opening the edit got around it.

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

nocopykukuyabaylisa.etcovitch.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

And another just now, when opening the Mk1 section:

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

ranxeroxliparoce.gozimbee.tv

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting the warnings everyone! If you see more please let us know.

~Kay


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Another one today, opening the site before choosing any board:

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

alergie.saveclient.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Warning has been sent to tech! Thanks for the help.

~Kay


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

...and again!! :x

Regards
Ross


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

And again, opening the Mk1 board:

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

sonaveroque.investorreliance.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

droopsnoot said:


> And again, opening the Mk1 board:
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting us know. I will report this to the Techs.

Cheers,

~ Danniella


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

On opening the Mk1 Forum just now

"Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

frottero-promulgado.djhassall.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk"

Perhaps it's time to ask the advertising suppliers to be a bit more "on the ball" at not letting these through. It can't be hard for them to pass them all through the popular anti-virus packages before they serve them to their clients.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

droopsnoot said:


> On opening the Mk1 Forum just now
> 
> "Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've reported this to Tech and hopefully they will do something about it. Please let us know if any others pop up.

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

overzijdsequantifizieren.amishtrailfurniture.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

I also occasionally get this problem says unsafe website goes red and blocks it


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

droopsnoot said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website
> 
> overzijdsequantifizieren.amishtrailfurniture.com
> 
> Hosted by: http://www.ttforum.co.uk


I've reported this to our Tech team and we'll have the ad blocked stat.

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

ajimura-kinkansy.bluecollarcountrytickets.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk

Perhaps the ad supplier could run them through MS Security Essentials and a handful of other security products *before* they supply the ads for the site?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

shield.sandiegoaudiology.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

ajimura-kinkansy.bluecollarcountrytickets.com and shield.sandiegoaudiology.com have been sent to tech for blocking.

Thanks for sending them along.

Sheena


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

fapsmallexample.icelandnow.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk

Is it not possible to have the advertisement supplier run their ads through MS Security Essentials before they serve them to the site?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As I understand the issue, this is likely to be via the Flash adverts at the foot of the screen. These are served independently by people like Google. They have a rigorous check of an advertisers website before inclusion but problems can occur if the advertiser subsequently changes their website and may later add something insecure or someone else finds a loophole and adds some dubious code etc. Virus checkers and the like may then independently pick up on the problem with the advertiser's website and report the URL. Consequently, if you are browsing the forum and the advertiser's website URL is served to the Flash portal via the advert, your PC security may then flag up a warning. If it happens - a screenshot, including view of the Flash advert, may help to trace and report the issue and get the advertiser removed from Google etc until they clean up and pass security checks again.

Please be reassured that this is not a problem with the TT Forum itself but the third party advertiser. Having had the warning, you'd have to click on the Flash advert and go to the advertiser's website for there to be a risk to you and you may then even have to find the dodgy part of their website too. Your security will not easily let you do this and will flag up further warnings should you try. So there is little risk of infection. It's just a pain to get the warnings. If this continues to be a problem for you please let me know as I may be able to help.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

John-H said:


> Please be reassured that this is not a problem with the TT Forum itself but the third party advertiser.


Yup! We can try to block these third party advertisers but it is not a breach of security on TT Forum.

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

John-H said:


> If it happens - a screenshot, including view of the Flash advert, may help to trace and report the issue and get the advertiser removed from Google etc until they clean up and pass security checks again.


Unfortunately when I get the red screen from MSSE, the forum screen is no longer there. Clicking "back" goes to the forum main index page, whether I was in a subforum, or opening a thread, or replying. Thing is, the only ads I ever see in the top banner are very much car-related, and most of the ones I report don't seem to be, if you can base it on the names of course.

I was pretty sure it was down to the ad supplier, hence my comment that maybe they could be persuaded to screen these things a bit better - let's face it, MSSE is pretty bottom end (being a free product) and if I can run, I figured they would be able to, too. I appreciate the detailed reply though.

And for what made me come in here:

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

scrapablsulphopr.pillaracademy.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk

See what I mean about the name?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, it will likely be a link or something compromised on the advertisers website that came up on the Flash advert. Your security is not even letting you get as far as clicking on the Flash advert at the bottom.

The adverts at the top of the page are our sponsors like TT Shop, Awesome etc which are a small group in comparison so you will rarely if ever see a problem with them.

As I mentioned, the screening for Google's advertisers, of which there are a huge number and served based on tracking (so not necessarily car related), will have passed Ok initially. I expect it's not practical for them to re-screen all their customers websites every day, so they rely on reports coming in from virus and malware checking authorities and other customers reporting a particular website that's become compromised.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

droopsnoot said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > If it happens - a screenshot, including view of the Flash advert, may help to trace and report the issue and get the advertiser removed from Google etc until they clean up and pass security checks again.
> ...


I have sent this in to be blocked.

Thanks!
-Marie, Community Support


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

conopophaga-terzijde.detoxcentersnebraska.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks It has been sent in to be removed.

-Marie, Community Support


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

titles.essencecultureandelevation.org

Hosted by: http://www.ttforum.co.uk

The above appeared when I first opened the forum, on the Board Index page. Interestingly, though, it had already displayed the advert at the top of the screen, for AIB.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sending that over. Please continue to post links and we'll continue to block them.

Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Microsoft Security Essentials blocked content on this website

aunonmusiikkisaavutus.detoxcenterkansas.com

Hosted by: www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

